# How to size swap to capture core dumps?



## i.am.the.problem (Jul 21, 2022)

How large do I need to make my swap partition to capture core dumps?
The machine has 128GB of RAM if that's relevant.


----------



## mer (Jul 21, 2022)

I think rule of thumb is swap needs to be at least as big as RAM.  You may be able to get away with less if cores are compressed I don't know if they are.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Jul 22, 2022)

I have servers with 32GB, 64GB and 128GB RAM and the SWAP is 16GB.

From the handbook:

"Minidumps are the default dump type as of FreeBSD 7.0, and in most cases will capture all necessary information present in a full memory dump, as most problems can be isolated only using kernel state."


----------

